# 2010 210Rs For Sale $17,000



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

2010 210RS - In Mid-Western New Hampshire on Vermont border

In Showroom condition. We used this trailer for one season and loved it, however we have come across a different floorplan model that fits our needs even better, so this one must go.

The trailer has all of the normal high-end OutBack "bells & whistles" and all systems are in great shape. No "mods" have been done. The tires have around 2,000 miles on them.

Email [email protected] for more information and pictures.

Thank You.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Price reduced to $16,250.

Thank You


----------

